# Endometrium and Age



## freyamum (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi there, thanks so much for being here to answer all our questions! I hope this hasn't been posted before but I couldn't see it. 

I'm 41 and am hoping to start IVF with donor eggs sometime later this year. What worries me slightly is I've read little snippets here and there on this website about the quality of the endometrium with age and the effect that this has. Is this relevant to chances of success?

Best Regards

Janice


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

freyamum said:


> Hi there, thanks so much for being here to answer all our questions! I hope this hasn't been posted before but I couldn't see it.
> 
> I'm 41 and am hoping to start IVF with donor eggs sometime later this year. What worries me slightly is I've read little snippets here and there on this website about the quality of the endometrium with age and the effect that this has. Is this relevant to chances of success?
> 
> ...


Hello Janice,

As with everything, ageing can effect the endometrium but if you are using donor eggs then we know from egg-sharing schemes that the the chance of pregnancy is about the same for the donor and the recipient so provided the clinic has monitored your lining and is happy for you to ahead, there is little cause for concern.

Best wishes


----------

